# wire size from nce power cab



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok guys.

What size wire do i use from my nce power cab power panel ports?

It seems to me i cant get nothing bigger then a 18 guage wire to fit into the power panel...

I used 14 guage wire for my bus and 18 guage wire for my feeders, it would be nice if i could get the 14 guage to fit but there seems to be no way!!!

Should i use 18 guage from my power panel then attach my 14 guage bus wires to this?

Or should i strip the 14 guage and cut off some wire strands so i can get the wire to fit into those tiny little power ports on back of nce power cab panel?

Either way seems wrong, seems wrong to use smaller wire to power bigger wire..

Thanks guys, any help is very appreciated


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

see my answer in the other forum.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but could you tell me what you did about that wire size joed, Im using 12g wire on my layout for the bus.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Check your pm box.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I got it and thanks joe


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I used 12 gauge with my NCE. It fits but it's tight.... it's a square hole with a round wire......I'm more used to the square peg in the round hole.


----------

